# CUPS 1.4 and Canon Printer

## Bill Cosby

Hi there,

I am running on ~x86, I have a Canon MF4320d printer, which is supported by the ufr2-1.9.1, and newer, drivers from Canon for Linux.

First of all, those drivers are not in the portage tree, I managed to get them through https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=130612 however I couldn't confirm whether they are actually working, because CUPS 1.4 doesn't recognize my USB-Printer, my system does however, so the physical connection is working.

I heard that CUPS 1.4 uses a new USB-backend, so I disabled the USB-Printer support in the Kernel, yet, it still doesn't work.

Does any of you have any experience with this? Specifically, is there an overlay which carries the latest Canon drivers? Is Canon such a low priority for the Gentoo-Printing team?

----------

## Jaglover

What's the point of your post, demanding has no place in FOSS world.

Canon has drivers for your printer. Good. So use them. If you are willing to provide an ebuild for fellow Canon users - would be real nice.

----------

## Bill Cosby

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> What's the point of your post, demanding has no place in FOSS world.
> 
> Canon has drivers for your printer. Good. So use them. If you are willing to provide an ebuild for fellow Canon users - would be real nice.

 

My point is that, drivers present or not, CUPS should detect _A_ usb connected printer. I also didn't demand anything, I just posed some questions. You completely failed to get my post, is my English that bad, or is it you?

----------

## Hupf

I believe the "demanding" part was about the  *Quote:*   

> Is Canon such a low priority for the Gentoo-Printing team?

 

The gentoo teams are much more community-centric than on other distros. AFAIK, there are close to no paid developers, so less manpower than in e.g. SuSE (Novell) is available. Therefore, if you have solved a problem, please document your solution as you are likely the first to encounter it. The appropriate team/project can then update the tree/official docs with your insights.

If you encounter a problem and don't find a solution, don't expect the devs to be able to help you solve it. They don't do "first level support"  :Smile: 

As to your problem: I'm not quite clear about the specific symptoms. Can you output the relevant parts of dmesg when connecting the printer? Do I assume correctly that cups doesn't list any printers, or does it just not behave correctly? Can you post 

```
emerge --info net-print/cups
```

?

----------

## bobspencer123

did you also use the init script and start said script before trying cups config?

----------

## Bill Cosby

 *Hupf wrote:*   

> The gentoo teams are much more community-centric than on other distros.

 

That's why I asked about the priority. If the community would want Canon printers to work, the devs would engage in getting it to work, since Canon seems like a major printer manufacturer to me, I was a little surprise, that's all.

 *Hupf wrote:*   

> As to your problem: I'm not quite clear about the specific symptoms.

 

CUPS simply doesn't detect my usb printer.

 *Hupf wrote:*   

> Can you output the relevant parts of dmesg when connecting the printer?

 

```
usb 1-10: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
```

If I load the kernel module for USB-Printing support, it even creates a /dev/usb/lp0

 *Hupf wrote:*   

> Do I assume correctly that cups doesn't list any printers, or does it just not behave correctly?

 

It doesn't list any connected printers, however, since I only have one printer, I cannot test if this is a general symptom, or just specific to my printer.

As I said, Google tells my that it should be due to my kernel module, which I then removed, however it didn't change anything.

 *Hupf wrote:*   

> Can you post 
> 
> ```
> emerge --info net-print/cups
> ```
> ...

 

http://pastebin.com/tg7AD39p

 *bobspencer123 wrote:*   

> did you also use the init script and start said script before trying cups config?

 

Yes.

----------

## baaann

This bug provides various workarounds

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285166

Comment #12 worked for me with a Canon IP4000, allowing me to keep usblp in the kernel for libinklevel

----------

## Bill Cosby

 *baaann wrote:*   

> This bug provides various workarounds
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285166
> 
> Comment #12 worked for me with a Canon IP4000, allowing me to keep usblp in the kernel for libinklevel

 

Sadly, none apply to me, I have set the permissions correctly, I don't have the kernel usb printer support anymore, but CUPS still fails to detect my printer, cmp.:

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04a9:26ee Canon, Inc.

# ls -l /dev/bus/usb/001

crw-rw-r-- 1 root lp  189, 2 Mar  5 10:27 003
```

----------

